# i need help about: enquiry of a training and a coorporation if you can



## nabil_moroccan_beekeeper (Apr 7, 2011)

Dear
I am currently a small contractor in the area of the honey industry I
have my own project, consisting of a number of hives (160 hives) and who
cared for them for some time. My start was with 10 hives. I am a young
Moroccan from the Gharb region.
in my research on the internet I noticed that americans ahead in this area
and because, as am very interested in developing my project and my knowledge to cope with both and also to establish relationships outside the borders of my country in this area and in recognition of your remarkable skill level to field I would ask if someone can help me to find an organization and watch them resources and also benefit from the development and hope to have some lessons on land also.
So I wish you to inform me of all the informations to perform this mission
and give me the idea how.
Pending a response to clarify my request, please accept, dear my sincere
greetings


----------

